# Fire-on-a-stick Review - A Layman's Perspective



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 1, 2011)

*Fire on a Stick*

This bright idea has been the clear choice for numerous civilizations, ever since flint was at the cutting edge of cutting edge technology. It’s only fair that it gets the time in the limelight to show for such favoritism.




Fire-on-a-stick

*Meat and Potatoes*

The fire-on-a-stick illumination tool is a personal favorite of mine. It possesses a number of aspects that clearly represent the best in lighting from the beginning of time. This torch has historically used a number of proprietary power sources, but thankfully it is amply flexible when needs are pressing. There are usually any number of handy options though burn time can vary dramatically between the different varieties. Power regulation though is sometimes a bit spotty. There are times that it will maintain a relatively constant output, but quite often its runtime curve tapers severely, similar to a number of other unregulated lights.

Fire-on-a-stick produces a very floody illumination with an enormous spillbeam. It is capable of lighting up a wide area greatly increasing tactical awareness of your environs. It does still manage to have an intense hotspot that can limit your field of view somewhat if you stare to directly into it. One of the best features of FOAS is that the beam has an incredibly pleasing warmth to it that is nearly unrivalled. For all you tint junkies out there its hard to argue with the pleasant tones rendered by this antithesis of cool white.

For all of you tactical junkies, Fire-on-a-stick does also have a number of clear advantages in self defence. While not usually possessing a true crenellated bezel, FOAS is still extremely capable as a striking weapon. There aren’t any strobe or other blinky settings though, so attempting to temporarily blind your attacker generally takes some more creative thinking. Thankfully though, the UI is quite simple here, for all intents and purposes having only one mode. That way there is no fumbling with the controls in the heat of the moment to try and gain any extra output.




Business end

*Constructive Criticism*

One of the aspects of most current lights that is completely taken for granted lately is waterproofing. Quite honestly, it’s been a while since I have even tested any of my lights with a dunking since they all have passed any of my tests with equal results for so long now. This light however does not really stand up to this kind of abuse. While, with much care and dedication it may be possible to keep this torch running in a light splash or low level drizzling rain, a true waterproof rating is nearly completely impossible.

Another drawback that I have discovered is that Fire-on-a-stick tends to overheat quite quickly. While thermal runaway isn’t much of a danger as it can be in a LED, it still can get difficult to hold after only a short burst of light. Thankfully there are many options available to Fire-on-a-stick owners and extended length handles are one of the most commonly chosen. This definitely helps reduce discomfort over lengthy uses.




Fire-on-a-stick

*Conclusions*

A genuine classic. Nothing so revolutionary will be introduced within my lifetime I can safely assume. Fire-on-a-stick represents the epitome of form follows function, and the basis behind all of our portable lighting. I can’t recommend it enough.




Fire-on-a-stick


----------



## alfa (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, where can I buy it? x)


----------



## russthetoolman (Apr 1, 2011)

LMAO funny,


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done! I enjoyed that! Thank you!

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## turboBB (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL, what a great thread but... you forgot the beamshots!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 1, 2011)

The only down side is holster carry. Bezel down creates a lot of problems when the light it on.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll bet it can be bored! (make that board).


----------



## samuraishot (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice! Looks to be a pretty warm tint though...any news when a neutral or cool to come out?


----------



## woodentsick (Apr 1, 2011)

And if this thing turns on in your pocket....


----------



## carrot (Apr 1, 2011)

I enjoyed this review.

DO you find any problems with accidental activation when you are carrying this torch in a holster?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 1, 2011)

carrot said:


> I enjoyed this review.
> 
> DO you find any problems with accidental activation when you are carrying this torch in a holster?


I haven't had too many problems with it yet, but it does pose some difficulty if used with a bicycle mount.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't see the switch, where is it? And what kind of batteries does it use?
I hope it comes in Cool White too, I would get two.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 1, 2011)

Crap! Came on in my pocket!


----------



## Walterk (Apr 1, 2011)

Its a classic that always will keep its shine. Have one myself, still enjoy it, especially in wintertime.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 1, 2011)

Posted in the wrong forum - this belongs in the *Smoke and Fire* subforum. You're all banned.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 1, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> You're all banned.



I agree, particularly this guy.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Can you get a crenelated bezel?

Will it operate with different sized power sources?


----------



## Imon (Apr 1, 2011)

Well ... there's Surefire and then there's on-fire.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 1, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> Can you get a crenelated bezel?



More likely a cremated bezel. 

Bill


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Apr 1, 2011)

So what would be the drop-in upgrade for this one? A can of Sterno, perhaps?


----------



## jimmy1970 (Apr 2, 2011)

LMAO. I like your option of a longer handle for increased runtimes and improved operator comfort.:hahaha:

James....:thumbsup:


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Apr 2, 2011)

For 2 with extra fuel drop ins.

Are you planning any upgrades for the future?
I wouldn't mind I remote pressure ignition system so I can mount this too my compound Bow.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 2, 2011)

I've tried this, runs best on AW 10W40.


----------



## fl0t (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love some lumen readings.
Does it come with SOS and strobe modes?


----------



## Xacto (Apr 2, 2011)

Any chance for emitter upgrades? What is TSA s point on taking it onto a plane? Will the Rogers-Surefire technique work?

;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## DimmerD (Apr 2, 2011)

Would you say the tint is a bit warm?


----------



## think2x (Apr 2, 2011)

How long can it run before the head gets too hot to hold comfortably?


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 2, 2011)

fl0t said:


> I would love some lumen readings.
> Does it come with SOS and strobe modes?


 LOL sure thing and you can smoke signal with it 



I said long ago that long after all the battery lights have stopped working due to dead batteries no power to charge them. Man will revert back to the age when fire was the light source of choice. It's the only truely reliable light we have. No light Oh wait make a fire fire burned out start another one simple really.


----------



## purelite (Apr 2, 2011)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## treek13 (Apr 2, 2011)

The number one choice of angry mobs everywhere!


----------



## mt62092 (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it IPX-8 rated


----------



## bodhran (Apr 2, 2011)

I've had my eye on one of these for a long time as they appear easy to mod. Any chance of some night time beam shots? Also a friend had one and said his was makeing a popping, crackling sound. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## HotWire (Apr 2, 2011)

Will it tailstand?


----------



## think2x (Apr 2, 2011)

An old wive's tail use to say if you played with this light you would wet the bed.


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't wait for the Ti version.


----------



## mbw_151 (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know about lighting the Ti version, but the magnesium (Mg) version is very bright. At close range this will definitely have an opponent seeing spots. Unfortunately the Mg version has a very short runtime and requires a significantly extended body for safety and operability reasons.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Apr 2, 2011)

Headlamp Mod ?


----------



## boulder (Apr 2, 2011)

how many lumens?


----------



## flashflood (Apr 2, 2011)

mbw_151 said:


> I don't know about lighting the Ti version, but the magnesium (Mg) version is very bright. At close range this will definitely have an opponent seeing spots. Unfortunately the Mg version has a very short runtime and requires a significantly extended body for safety and operability reasons.


 
Excellent underwater though.


----------



## chaoss (Apr 2, 2011)

Well done, what are the regulated runtimes on this unit?


----------



## HooNz (Apr 2, 2011)

To the OP , where is the "Pun Included" "Excuse the Pun" "Pun not intentional" or the Pun intentional with the "This bright idea" , really! those heathons probably knew how to construct a sensetance to yaknow  :thumbsup:

Paul.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Apr 2, 2011)

Come on mods. Why hasn't this review been moved to the Review Section???


----------



## leukos (Apr 2, 2011)

Is this another overseas knockoff of Surefire?

Will there be a clicky version released soon?


----------



## HooNz (Apr 2, 2011)

A Titanium reflector at around 12"w by 6"h to do some spotlighting for T-rex (it is not commonly known that Titanium was around then) .


----------



## Burgess (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally !

At Last !



Someone has developed a light which is truly 

an *EFFECTIVE* defensive weapon ! ! !





_


----------



## Nokoff (Apr 3, 2011)

lol best review ever...

I'd try a KD, er maybe FD aspherical lens for more throw


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Apr 3, 2011)

To be serious - I can't count how many times I've used flame as a light source.

I've done it with cigarette lighters, candles, bonfires, and yes I've even tried to improvise a "torch" too - sometimes with success, sometimes with failure.

Excellent thread, in my opinion...

I want to re-explore the possibilities just because this thread was posted...


----------



## jiuong (Apr 3, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to attach a lanyard to it? 
And what's the runtime of the light, somebody should send one to selfbuild for testing.:naughty:


----------



## ronrog69 (Apr 3, 2011)

I love the styling. Simple, yet distinct. You can tell the Creator took his time on this one. It just wasn't thrown together. It will certainly be a source of light that will be used for years to come.

  :laughing: :lolsign:


----------



## PCC (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like it uses a forward-clicky to me...


----------



## bodhran (Apr 3, 2011)

That knot looks like it could take a trit. Can anyone recomend a good quality sap to mount one.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 3, 2011)

Great...another X-Fire brand...give it up guys!


----------



## think2x (Apr 3, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Great...another X-Fire brand...give it up guys!


If I'm not mistaken this *IS* the original xxx-fire and the others are copies.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 3, 2011)

As this thread winds down, a tip of the hat to Aardvark for a very amusing post, and also to fellow CPFers for the many amusing comments. This was a good one.


----------



## loganpass (Apr 3, 2011)

Build quality is spotty and it's hard to hold on to with a pitchfork in the other hand while the other villagers and I are storming the castle.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Apr 3, 2011)

It can't tail-stand. It doesn't have keyring attachment. Spotty anodize (I see more than 2 tones). It's doesn't run on rechargeable... just one time use. Quite disappointed. When was the last time they upgrade this torch? Seems so...ancient.


Oh good news guys. I found a portable version with low low mode. It's differ from other torches, the low low actually has less runtime. Don't know why, it just does. Here


----------



## think2x (Apr 3, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Oh good news guys. I found a portable version with low low mode. It's differ from other torches, the low low actually has less runtime. Don't know why, it just does. Here


This is the best! I've never laughed so hard. :bow:


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 3, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> It can't tail-stand. It doesn't have keyring attachment. Spotty anodize (I see more than 2 tones). It's doesn't run on rechargeable... just one time use. Quite disappointed. When was the last time they upgrade this torch? Seems so...ancient.
> 
> 
> Oh good news guys. I found a portable version with low low mode. It's differ from other torches, the low low actually has less runtime. Don't know why, it just does. Here



Yeah, but the lux at emitter must kick arse, and it's probably good at emitting IR!


----------



## loganpass (Apr 3, 2011)

> can't tail-stand. It doesn't have keyring attachment. Spotty anodize (I see more than 2 tones). It's doesn't run on rechargeable... just one time use. Quite disappointed. When was the last time they upgrade this torch? Seems so...ancient.
> 
> 
> Oh good news guys. I found a portable version with low low mode. It's differ from other torches, the low low actually has less runtime. Don't know why, it just does. Here



Well that's just knots!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent afore thought went into this review so many thanks to you Blue' :thumbsup:


Personally I prefer the smaller tact-i-cool versions


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 4, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> good news guys. I found a portable version with low low mode. It's differ from other torches, the low low actually has less runtime.


 
*Fire-on-a-stick Mini™*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> *Fire-on-a-stick Mini™*





Smaller
Less runtime


It's got to be a match!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 4, 2011)

one thing you forgot is the distance of its throw is determined by the length of the fuel stick and the strength of the individual trying to propel it.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 4, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> one thing you forgot is the distance of its throw is determined by the length of the fuel stick and the strength of the individual trying to propel it.


I don't care who you are. That's funny right there!


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm afraid to all those that call 'Torches' 'Flashlights' it is time to set yourself straight after this great review of the original portable light source - a Torch 

You've obviously been getting it wrong all this time, we are Torchaholics talking about Torches.


----------



## leukos (Apr 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>



Cool! I was hoping someone had some pics of the headlamp version!


----------



## MikeAusC (Apr 4, 2011)

When you discover Bronze, will you consider custom-beaten finishes ?

Be sure to put warning pictograms on it - "this shiny stuff may burn your fingers after it's been on for a while"


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 4, 2011)

for 4 fire-on-a-sticks + $4 for rush processing!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 5, 2011)

Announcing the new custom two handed *Fire-on-a-stick:







Caution: advanced installation required!*


----------



## jiuong (Apr 5, 2011)

Can the two handed version run on primaries or just IMR cell only


----------



## MikeAusC (Apr 5, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> Announcing the new custom two handed *Fire-on-a-stick:!*


 
It's small, but just look how it lights up the bridge the people are standing on and the building behind it - this must be a new Lux record for Fire-on-a-stick


----------



## vasp1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Well mine has just totally ruined my integration sphere.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hahahhaha, just saw this thread, 


Fire-on-stick head lamp:


----------



## samuraishot (Apr 8, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Hahahhaha, just saw this thread,
> 
> 
> Fire-on-stick head lamp:


 
Good one!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Apr 8, 2011)

You didnt mention if it would *TAIL-STAND* or not. While this is probably not the best choice for EDC, I find tail-standing to be quite necessary in a power outage scenario. Especially for an effective "room-lighter" such as this.

EDIT: oh, and what about manufacturers warranty and availability of after market accessories?


EDIT AGAIN: oh snap, people already beat me to the tailstand question... must remember to read more than the first page in a thread!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 8, 2011)

The future of light-on-a-stick...


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Crap! Came on in my pocket!


 
Don't you hate it when that happens.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Apr 10, 2011)

No. But I hear there is a  of smoke option available, dang its Latin only.



fl0t said:


> I would love some lumen readings.
> Does it come with SOS and strobe modes?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2011)

Good news!

Apparently, there's a smaller keychain-sized version of this model. But I don't think it's going to be quite as bright . . .


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 11, 2011)

I wanted an 18650 powered version, but couldn't figure out how to recharge the 18650 afterwards
It also needs a surefire "caution hot surface" warning on it
Pyrex lens is a must


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Apr 26, 2011)

I really don't know what to make of this review without lux readings and runtime graphs.

I'd be ready to send PayPal, but first I'd need to know how it will be shipped.

Is this where Fenix came from?

I think this FOAS model only runs on primaries, but I'm not clear on how many modes it has. Who designed this UI?

I like the color, but I need to know it's HAIII so it won't get scratched by keys in my pocket.

If I wanted to keep a FOAS in the glove box for emergencies, what would be the best way to do that (my glove box won't hold much of a stick)?

I'm also concerned about thermal management issues. What kind of heat sink is in there?

I think this would be an excellent weapon light strapped to a long gun via a SureFire forend or a bayonet lug (or, for those so inclined, (you know who you are,) duct taped to the barrel), but I can't see it on my nightstand or CCW pistol.

Can you ask the manufacturer if it's possible to increase the Hz of the PWM in future runs, because even on high the flickering is very noticeable. 

Thank you again for another enlightening review.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 26, 2011)

MedusaOblongata said:


> . . . I'm also concerned about thermal management issues. What kind of heat sink is in there?



None! But good news, just like inca. bulbs, heat doesn't bother it at all . . . except when it comes to runtime.


----------



## Tana (Apr 26, 2011)

WARNING !!!

DO NOT TRY TO MEASURE LUX ON THESE LIGHTS !!!

Apparently an Chinese man tried to contribute to CPF society and left it unattended for about 20 seconds while going to take a quick leak (apparently it also can make you wanna go to toilet more often, but it's not proven yet)...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...158&ty=102&page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0

And they couldn't locate any part of it after fire, either... so much about "improving on safety" of these, based on experiences and differences in materials used...

(hm... didn't even realized how long the link would be... oh, well...)


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 26, 2011)

flashflood said:


> I've tried this, runs best on AW 10W40.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 27, 2011)

MedusaOblongata said:


> I really don't know what to make of this review without lux readings and runtime graphs.
> 
> I'd be ready to send PayPal, but first I'd need to know how it will be shipped.
> 
> ...


Great set of questions and I must admit that satisfactory answers to these will probably see me ordering as well. I'm especially interested in the PWM issue and in finding out about programming capabilities. 

Is there any ballpark figures on pricing and will there be pocket clips? I'm a little concerned over whether or not to go emitter down, as is my preference, as it seems that I may want to reverse that with this light. I think it'd be great if the clip will allow it to be used on the bill of my hat too. 

Can't wait for some beamshots and to see the full Selfbuilt review!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 27, 2011)

I looks as though there is a place for blue fun tac. I'll have to order a couple. Would it be inappropriate to call one "faggot", or would folks take offense?


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 27, 2011)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I looks as though there is a place for blue fun tac. I'll have to order a couple. Would it be inappropriate to call one "faggot", or would folks take offense?


Well, wouldn't that mean a whole bunch of them though? Maybe we could get some group pricing that way!

I don't see why anyone should take offense to the English language being used with it's original definitions anyway...


----------



## bel_riose (Apr 27, 2011)

is it intrinsically safe? Can be used in an extremely flammable environment?

Do you have output-time graphs for different fuels?

I think that different tints can be achieved with different fuels!


----------



## j2k (Apr 27, 2011)

Added benefit: If you forget to turn it off, instead of depleting the power source, it will often upgrade itself to the Forest Fire version


----------



## kosPap (Apr 28, 2011)

guys have you considered future upgrades, especially the HOTWIRE and Fire-on-a-stick Mini versions?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

Surprisingly, it throws pretty well. I was able to provide light for my friend at a nice distant... But he, on the other hand, didn't appreciate the throw. I heard him mumbled something like... you dumb a$$, you almost hit me in the head and burn the grass... oh well, can't please everyone.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Apr 30, 2011)

You really need to be careful with the throw when you're walking the dog.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 30, 2011)

MedusaOblongata said:


> You really need to be careful with the throw when you're walking the dog.


 
especially when the dog is taught to fetch


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 30, 2011)

Pocket carrying a non locked out unit during after dinner exercise can be an issue.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 30, 2011)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Fire-on-a-stick


 
The tint of Fire-on-a-stick look a bit greenish. :green: No more cool tinted lights for me. :thumbsdow


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 30, 2011)

Woods Walker said:


> The tint of Fire-on-a-stick look a bit greenish. :green: No more cool tinted lights for me. :thumbsdow


 
yeah probably shouldn't use PWM on this light (partially wet material).


----------



## Machete God (May 1, 2011)

So many clever jokes in this thread, thanks to Aardvark for the review in the first place, and kudos to you guys for keeping it going!  

I laughed hardest at these two:



Lynx_Arc said:


> one thing you forgot is the distance of its throw is determined by the length of the fuel stick and the strength of the individual trying to propel it.


 


j2k said:


> Added benefit: If you forget to turn it off, instead of depleting the power source, it will often upgrade itself to the Forest Fire version


----------



## radioactive_man (May 1, 2011)

I have this awesome idea for a momentary activation mod. It involves firesteel and a fire extinguisher. The interface on the momentary might be a problem though.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 1, 2011)

I am absolutely loving this thread more now than when I first wrote it. Thanks to everyone for helping contribute to my review. It seems that this is quite a popular light after all.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 2, 2011)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I am absolutely loving this thread more now than when I first wrote it. Thanks to everyone for helping contribute to my review. It seems that this is quite a popular light after all.


I bet it takes off like wildfire when you get us some beamshots!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 2, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> I bet it takes off like wildfire when you get us some beamshots!


 
Beam shot = a large 4x4 stick that someone tries to energize into a light source with a gunpowder cartrige stick that propels a metal slug.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 2, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> I bet it takes off like wildfire when you get us some beamshots!


that's what scares me actually...


----------



## angelofwar (May 2, 2011)

I just got mine from Torches-Plus, but there was no serial number... It was just plain wood with some mossy bark, and the bark was starting to flake where it looks like they attempted to etch it :duh2:. Should I ask for a refund, or is this normal? I emailed them them about a week ago with no response :thumbsdow. Thanks in advance for the help. :wave:


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 2, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> I just got mine from Torches-Plus, but there was no serial number... It was just plain wood with some mossy bark, and the bark was starting to flake where it looks like they attempted to etch it :duh2:. Should I ask for a refund, or is this normal? I emailed them them about a week ago with no response :thumbsdow. Thanks in advance for the help. :wave:



Come on Dave. Does this minor cosmetic issue effect the performance? Its a lighting tool, not a museum piece. 

Newbies.

Sheesh.


----------



## angelofwar (May 2, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Come on Dave. Does this minor cosmetic issue effect the performance? Its a lighting tool, not a museum piece.
> 
> Newbies.
> 
> Sheesh.



Sigh...you're right, Cap'n...I'll just swap the body with a piece of pine in the back-yard. I wonder when Oveready is gonna start selling Fire-On-A-Stick bling???


----------



## TyJo (May 2, 2011)

I heard it has really bad reflector, or lack thereof, yet it still has smoke rings.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 2, 2011)

TyJo said:


> I heard it has really bad reflector, or lack thereof, yet it still has smoke rings.


 
The reflector depends on how shiny that 70s discos shirt you have on is


----------



## Burgess (May 3, 2011)

:candle:

I love this thread !


Thank you to everybody for yer' contributions here.

lovecpf
_


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> I just got mine from Torches-Plus, but there was no serial number... It was just plain wood with some mossy bark, and the bark was starting to flake where it looks like they attempted to etch it :duh2:. Should I ask for a refund, or is this normal? I emailed them them about a week ago with no response :thumbsdow. Thanks in advance for the help. :wave:


 
Now you're just being silly. Come on, you've been on CPF long enough to know better . . . 

Email?? Really? Call them on the phone! :huh:


----------



## kaichu dento (May 3, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> I just got mine from Torches-Plus, but there was no serial number... It was just plain wood with some mossy bark, and the bark was starting to flake where it looks like they attempted to etch it :duh2:. Should I ask for a refund, or is this normal? I emailed them them about a week ago with no response :thumbsdow. Thanks in advance for the help. :wave:


This is a frustrating bit of news, as I'd hope to have a serial # on mine for proper registration purposes. On the other hand it's great news to hear of the custom finish, which if I'm not mistaken, is exactly what the classic Mossy Bark sounds like to me. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this to be one of the more sought after options on FOAS to date!


----------



## mrlysle (May 3, 2011)

When I took mine to the oil refinery where I work, they wouldn't let me use it! Said it wasn't "suitable for hazardous locations" :shrug: Probably gonna have to return it for a refund!


----------



## think2x (May 3, 2011)

chaoss said:


> Well done, what are the regulated runtimes on this unit?


 I think it's DD with no regulation and gets dimmer as the power source runs out.:devil:


----------



## radioactive_man (May 4, 2011)

The great thing about this is that you can have instant turbo mode if you have a canister of gasoline handy. The thermal regulation isn't too great, though.


----------



## Cataract (May 6, 2011)

I really like the natural finish on this one!

Is there a extension tube for the Lithium battery version? 
If so, do we get more runtime or more output when using the extender? 
Does it run better on CR123's or 18650'S? 
Is it an issue if I use unprotected batteries?
How long can I expect my batteries to last?

[Edit]

I would also like to know if the accidental turn on issue has been solved. I heard about this guys who ended up in the hospital because of this. It is not clear if he was carrying his torch bezel down or bezel up. Here is his picture:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/buttflame.jpg/


----------



## tab665 (Jun 11, 2011)

took out my fire-on-a-stick on what i would call a rather windy night. could have sworn there was some PWM going on.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 11, 2011)

tab665 said:


> took out my fire-on-a-stick on what i would call a rather windy night. could have sworn there was some PWM going on.



Pulsed Wind Movement? :huh:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mdinana (Jun 11, 2011)

lol. Great job. 

So can we swap out the emitter for another one?


----------



## PharmerMike (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm wondering if any of you have a brand preference for Fire-On-A-Stick. I am partial to Purefire.

Also, has anyone had any success getting one of these on a plane? I'm assuming that TSA has much less of a problem with them if they are in the "off" mode.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2011)

I prefer FireFire. It's the original, and outperforms the other ___Fire variations. I still recall that incident in which one poor fellow cheaped out and used UberFire. Front end collapsed and fell on his foot. Thankfully there was a lake nearby. He ended up covered in water. Could have ended worse. Don't cheap out.

I was able to sneak mine aboard a few weeks ago on a business trip. But it had to be in the off position, and wasn't the full-sized version. I snuck it through by putting in my mouth and pretending it was a toothpick. The ultra compact size made my excuse sound believeable.


----------



## tab665 (Jun 11, 2011)

decided to test out the throw on my fire-on-a-stick. i was rather pleased with the results of about 25 yards, but now my shoulder makes this clicking noise.


----------



## oronocova (Jun 11, 2011)

What chemistry do you prefer? Kero? Diesel? I hear gasoline has great output but reduced runtime and you have to be carefull about over discharge.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm a bit of a supporter of using 99% IPA chemistry (IsoPropyl Alcohol).


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2011)

Be careful which cells you use. One guy used Black Powder before switching his torch on.

He got lucky. But had to buy a new light.


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 12, 2011)

What a great review! Love it!


----------



## luki (Jun 13, 2011)

Great review. I might have to buy one for myself.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 13, 2011)

I heard someone's selling tons of parts for them at a yard sale. I'm waiting for them to setup the table so I can negotiate the price.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 13, 2011)

Any of these *Made in U.S.A.* ? ? ?


Really want *American - Made*, if at all possible.


Although, i would imagine, the Chinese "clones" are probably a lot less expensive !


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 13, 2011)

luki said:


> Great review. I might have to buy one for myself.



Check out the Customs & Modders section...or just make one yourself...they're pretty easy to build from what I hear. Nothin' like building a [email protected], or a ROP. You probably already have the parts laying around, you just may not realize it.

Here's some starter material: http://www.bushcraftusa.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6802

Enjoy


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 13, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Any of these *Made in U.S.A.* ? ? ?
> 
> 
> Really want *American - Made*, if at all possible.
> ...


It's still just at the rumour stage but from what I've heard the Department of Commerce is putting their foot down on this and the Made in USA versions should be more affordable, not only because all the materials are available domestically, but in order to lower shipping rates they've been trying to import them disguised as a Robinson Crusoe style raft and as an unintended result, the wet materials were having output problems, not to mention weighing more. One nice thing about them though - the barnacle grips are some of the best knurling you've ever experienced and I'd probably be up for several of each.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Any of these *Made in U.S.A.* ? ? ?
> 
> 
> Really want *American - Made*, if at all possible.
> ...


 
I prefer American-made hickory or Ash. If you want tightly packed cardboard clones, I'm sure you can easily find them on the cheap. Runtime is horrible though.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 14, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Any of these *Made in U.S.A.* ? ? ?
> 
> 
> Really want *American - Made*, if at all possible.
> ...



I definitely would not go with a clone on this one. 
1- It won't last and you'll end up spending more in replacements 
2- They are not QC tested and I have hear of hosts falling apart and chemistry leaking, lighting someon's shoes on fire (seen this in here somewhere)

The general consensus is buy local; it's much better for the environment and in the end it will cost you less. I also heard that some campsites will refuse access when using one of those imported lights for some reason.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 14, 2011)

Clones?

Well back in the old days these were made of the bunga bunga fern , very flammable with a good burn rate , it was timed and tested by the decay of burning dino bone . 
The stick was made of burno burno wood which was as hard as a rock , nearly like steel which was probably why steel never took off as it did not light up :wave:, but both do not exist now , it used to be fun instead of watching tv at night(the home fire in the cave) to go out and play 'pull the tail on the tyranno' , now as this was patented well back AND in another country to me everything else are clones 

you o me!


----------



## PharmerMike (Jun 14, 2011)

Anybody up for a group buy?? We could cut a deal with Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in - are you going to be the one compiling the orders?

Thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## Burgess (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in, also ! ! !


But ONLY if you can get me a *Cool Tint* !


:candle:
_


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 15, 2011)

Burgess said:


> I'm in, also ! ! !
> 
> 
> But ONLY if you can get me a *Cool Tint* !


 
A blue flame? Well that's possible. But runtime will be drastically reduced since those flames burn much hotter. Also, you'll need to wear a special suit or risk melting your skin off. 

You know how it is . . . Always some sort of compromise. :shakehead


----------



## Burgess (Jun 15, 2011)

BTW --


If EVER there was a light which needed " Caution -- HOT ! " imprinted, this is it ! ! !


:eeksign:
_


----------



## Kraid (Jun 16, 2011)

Perfect review! I wonder if it could be made to run 1x 18650?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2011)

Kraid said:


> Perfect review! I wonder if it could be made to run 1x 18650?


 
If you were holding a 1x18650 flashlight, and someone chased you with their Fire-on-a-stick . . . There would be some running involved. So technically, yes.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 16, 2011)

I believe it could be made to run any battery chemistry, but I'd like someone to confirm that on a video.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 16, 2011)

Great review and very well written, thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 17, 2011)

FOAS tint appears to fluctuate unpredictably across the warm end of the spectrum. 
FOAS beam profile also transitions unpredictably from flood to throw. 
However, FOAS has been found to exhibit remarkably consistent color rendition of objects within 1m of emitter: regardless of color, all were rendered to a fine, gray, ash.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 17, 2011)

There are plenty of available options for alternate color temps available if you delve into fringe chemistries:




http://imageshack.us


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 17, 2011)

lol this is one of the longer running review threads. Which surprises me for such an inexpensive, generic, and low quality light. BTW, shouldnt this be in the "budget light" section?


----------



## mbw_151 (Jun 17, 2011)

Kraid said:


> Perfect review! I wonder if it could be made to run 1x 18650?



You could run this with 18650 but at 18mm x 65mm the volume of material to burn is really small. I think you might want something like 2" x 4" x 96" cut into a couple of manageable size pieces.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 17, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> BTW, shouldnt this be in the "budget light" section?


 
Nah. Those guys want even cheaper lights.


----------



## RBR (Jun 18, 2011)

.....


----------



## Machete God (Jun 18, 2011)

Semi-sincere question: What's the CRI like on this light?


----------



## archimedes (Jun 18, 2011)

Machete God said:


> Semi-sincere question: What's the CRI like on this light?


 
Well, it would be 100, of course ! :candle:


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 19, 2011)

has anyone tried the longer running, higher capacity version? i think it's called Fire-in-a-Pit. in some markets it might be sold under the brand name CampFire or BonFire.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 19, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> has anyone tried the longer running, higher capacity version? i think it's called Fire-in-a-Pit. in some markets it might be sold under the brand name CampFire or BonFire.


 I've used those quite regularly actually. They aren't bad at all when you consider their limitations. There is a slight issue with portability with those. More designed for stationary area lighting than simple task lighting.


----------



## pyro (Jun 19, 2011)

Please stay on topic folks, this belongs to the fixed lights section.:tsk:


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 19, 2011)

Saw a guy spinning one of these to get a 'Strobe ' effect .
Funny thing was , he was wearing a grass skirt at the time .


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 19, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Nah. Those guys want even cheaper lights.


 
Hahaha! Now THAT was funny!


----------



## Machete God (Jun 22, 2011)

archimedes said:


> Well, it would be 100, of course ! :candle:


Thanks. Was just wondering since the illumination came from the flames (and not a glowing "black body").

Any idea of the CRI of these alternate colour temps then:


AardvarkSagus said:


> There are plenty of available options for alternate color temps available if you delve into fringe chemistries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## archimedes (Jun 22, 2011)

I am no expert in this, but I think there is a difference between color temperature and color rendering, and that the burning particles of dust/soot/wood/sap do rather approximate a "black body radiator" at about 100 CRI.

For example, an iron horseshoe heated to a dull red, the yellow sun (orangish at sunset, bluish at noon-day), and a white-hot bit of magnesium are all incandescent and they all render each different color equally efficiently (as full spectrum light sources, unlike LEDs), though their color temperature differs markedly.

Not sure if that totally makes sense (even to me) .... Now, for glowing purple-green chemical flames, you are on your own - I have no idea


----------



## EASTWOOD (Jun 30, 2011)

Is FOAS available in HA III? If so, I will take one in red. Also, any type of clicky switch/ Webber ignitor option?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 1, 2011)

EASTWOOD said:


> Is FOAS available in HA III? If so, I will take one in red. Also, any type of clicky switch/ Webber ignitor option?


Now that would be quite an interesting device. Instant on!


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 6, 2011)

A fun variant of this technology, and relatively new, considering how long this has been out, is the flaming marshmellow on a coat hanger.


----------



## Darvis (Jul 6, 2011)

I only want one if it comes with trit slots...


----------



## yliu (Jul 7, 2011)

Xacto said:


> Any chance for emitter upgrades?



Light up a forest and you'll get some impressive lumen readings!


----------



## guiri (Jul 7, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Surprisingly, it throws pretty well. I was able to provide light for my friend at a nice distant... But he, on the other hand, didn't appreciate the throw. I heard him mumbled something like... you dumb a$$, you almost hit me in the head and burn the grass... oh well, can't please everyone.



People are so ungrateful


----------



## guiri (Jul 7, 2011)

tab665 said:


> decided to test out the throw on my fire-on-a-stick. i was rather pleased with the results of about 25 yards, but now my shoulder makes this clicking noise.



You may have to loosen the bolts at the joint...


----------



## guiri (Jul 7, 2011)

Aardvaark, do you have a good profile picture that I can add to my light comparison? http://www.extuff.biz/images/cpf/flashlights-size-comparison-800-1.jpg

George


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 7, 2011)

Not at the moment, but I might be able to find one.


----------



## Brasso (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone performed a run time test on this yet? Particularly the blaze and ember mode.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2011)

Could this be suitably modified for a Dive Light ? ? ?


----------



## HooNz (Jul 7, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Could this be suitably modified for a Dive Light ? ? ?


 
Dive Light? , common get real fella , these are no good for Dive Lights as the burn-time is too short! 

Divers need at least 2 hours of run-time , FOAS burn for about a Hour and a Half


----------



## guiri (Jul 8, 2011)

I think another problem is that the build material has too much buoyancy...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 8, 2011)

Brasso said:


> Anyone performed a run time test on this yet? Particularly the blaze and ember mode.


 
The run time would depend on how far it was to the nearest body of water when you accidentally ignited yourself.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 10, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Could this be suitably modified for a Dive Light ? ? ?


 
maybe the magnesium powered version. and you might be able to use alkaline metals to fuel a "boost" mode.


----------



## Raccoon (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Aardvark for the f'ing awesome review. You should revise it a bit with a few of the better puns from this thread. 

Honestly I'm really inspired now to make a few of my own. There really ought to be a guide on building a FOAS "classic torch", outlining best materials (wood types, cloth types, fuel types) and listing their merits based on performance, longevity, and 'readily available'. Everyone should be capable of building a torch, whether for emergency preparedness or improvised after a disaster.

Is anyone else interested in this type of research (historic torches) and experimentation (modern methods)?


----------



## Cataract (Jul 20, 2011)

Funny you should say that... I'm planning a fire-on-a-stick easy to find fuel review along with my next flahaholic camping trip in about a month or so. I was thinking on reviewing different materials and possibly wood types, but that part will have to wait untill I get the materials and have enough time.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 20, 2011)

I do see several problems coming up with a good holster for this as there are so many size differences that folks would have to send me their light in order to get a proper fit, and then, if they used their light, wouldn't the dimensions change? I guess that would only happen with a bezel down carry. Bezel up could cause problems if the light was accientally activated in the holster.
I'm thinking this could be modified with a belt loop.


----------



## think2x (Jul 20, 2011)

Too bad they don't make one that's *Intrinsically Safe.*


----------



## copperfox (Aug 23, 2012)

Necro bump. 

Aardvark, did you soak the rag in anything? Lamp oil perhaps? I'm wondering what would give decent brightness with good runtime. Obviously something more flammable like gasoline is right out.


----------



## Cataract (Aug 23, 2012)

I did some tests last fall, but never had time to write my fuel testing review. I didn't have any actual lamp oil, but paraffin -the liquid form that's also used for lamps- worked very nicely. I guess lamp oil would probably give similar results or at least better than the other fuels I tested (vaseline and linseed oil if my memory serves.) Since the thread is now revived, I'll make a table of my results and post it here in the coming days.

Gasoline would certainly give a nice BRIGHT light and blind everyone around (not mentionning burn all hair from the neck up) but I bet it wouldn't last a minute.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 23, 2012)

copperfox said:


> Necro bump.
> 
> Aardvark, did you soak the rag in anything? Lamp oil perhaps? I'm wondering what would give decent brightness with good runtime. Obviously something more flammable like gasoline is right out.


This one was done with 99% isopropanol simply to achieve the best effect. I wasn't really looking for burn time for the photo shoot. Lamp oil would have done fairly well I assume.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 23, 2012)

+1

This is great, now I know where my signature came from. Now if only I could remember who originally said it.....


----------



## Roger Sully (Aug 23, 2012)

I am still hoping for one of these in cool white...


----------



## Cataract (Aug 23, 2012)

HSG said:


> I am still hoping for one of these in cool white...



But, you'll loose a lot of output with a cool white emitter! 


If you're willing to go closer to neutral, magnesium will give off hundreds of lumens for a few seconds and possibly burn your hand and face off. For a true cool you could do some extensive mods and use acetylene or natural gas and burn someone else's face off, but the output is definitely not impressive although the runtime can be. Chain-reacting plutonium will definitely give you the coolest color with little modding (heck, just use a plutonium body) but it comes at the high price of very little output -possibly not enough to navigate- many teeth, all your hair (I mean ALL) and some nails. Some skin might go with that too. It might be a good idea to record your impressions as you go rather than wait later to write them down...


----------



## tab665 (Sep 5, 2012)

WHOA! why are we reviving this thread knowing good and well that Niteye have been browsing these forums!?!?!


----------



## pyro1son (Sep 5, 2012)

This has just made my day!


----------



## tobrien (Sep 5, 2012)

omg how did i miss this? brilliant!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got a chance to use it a few days ago during Labor Day weekend... I purchased the mini version. When I turned it on; it smells funny. Then it got really hot so I turned it off immediately. Then there were smokes coming from it... did I just burn my mini fire-on-a-stick?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2012)

Have they released the ANSI ratings for this product yet? :candle:


----------



## scout24 (Sep 7, 2012)

No ANSI numbers yet, and they seem to be having a bit oftrouble with the IPX waterproof standards...


----------



## Cataract (Sep 10, 2012)

The manufacturer stated they wouldn't follow the FL-1 standard. Their integration sphere caught fire somehow, putting them in serious trouble as the whole building was evacuated and flooded. Now they don't have the budget to replace their sphere. They mentioned a few hours after the fire was put out that they won't even try to make it splashproof, never mind water proof, as it could cause further liability issues with the building administration. What a load of crap!


----------



## nbp (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone doing triples or quads with this emitter yet?


----------



## climberkid (Sep 12, 2012)

nbp said:


> Anyone doing triples or quads with this emitter yet?



Well when I put it in flood mode it seems to multiply the emitters. Too many to count but I'd sure it's at least a tipple, if not a quad emitter.


-Alex


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 12, 2012)

Cataract said:


> The manufacturer stated they wouldn't follow the FL-1 standard. Their integration sphere caught fire somehow, putting them in serious trouble as the whole building was evacuated and flooded. Now they don't have the budget to replace their sphere. They mentioned a few hours after the fire was put out that they won't even try to make it splashproof, never mind water proof, as it could cause further liability issues with the building administration. What a load of crap!



The cool-white version ("Magnesium Edition," whatever that means) is IPX-8 submersible. I think the lawyers have bashed the marketing firm so that they do not advertise this feature due to the liability concerns you mention.


----------



## redaudi (Sep 12, 2012)

oh I remember this thread. what a gem


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow this is genius, on a serious not how many lumens dose a flame put out, I.e single bic lighter or a single tea ligjt.????


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2013)

With 1 candle, I think there came the measurement of 1 candela. So a 100candela flashlight would mean it has the same somethijg of 100 candles. Correct me if im wrong though


----------



## Cataract (Nov 17, 2013)

I was just thinking about reviving this thread for kicks



ico said:


> With 1 candle, I think there came the measurement of 1 candela. So a 100candela flashlight would mean it has the same somethijg of 100 candles. Correct me if im wrong though



A very logical statement, but Wikipedia ever so slightly disagrees: "A common candle emits light with a luminous intensity of roughly one candela."
I guess the Wikipedia statement takes into account that all candles are not created equally. I can only think of wick diameter and length and wax properties to make a difference. 

However, candela is the light intensity measured in only one direction, while lumens measure the total light emitted, so these 2 units cannot be related directly to each other (but your statement is still correct, though). My best guess is that a candle is somewhere between 5 and 10 lumens, while a Fire-on-a-stick EDC can vary between 5 and 40 lumens, depending on what the emitter has been dipped in first (note that some fuels can give out much more light, possibly in the thousands of lumens, such as gasoline and magnesium but are not practical for an EDC and therefore ignored). I'm still waiting for someone to lend me an integration sphere so I can verify the exact numbers, plus I do have access to a large supply of magnesium.


----------



## Tana (Nov 17, 2013)

About 3rd time I've read 1st post of this thread in 3 years period since I've became addicted... always makes me laugh... this thread is a pure classic, one of the awesome reasons I love CPF...


----------



## PCC (Nov 18, 2013)

Unfortunately, a thrower version is illegal around here.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 18, 2013)

PCC said:


> Unfortunately, a thrower version is illegal around here.




LOLROFLPMSL! 

That's a good one!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 19, 2013)

PCC said:


> Unfortunately, a thrower version is illegal around here.



Actually so is the one that "floods" a wide area. Pocket models are generally okay though.


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 19, 2013)

I bought a used one from the Market Place. I thought it had a nice flat black anodized finish. I clean and lube all my new lights before using them and the beautiful flat black finish came off. And the lube was gone after just one use.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 19, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> I bought a used one from the Market Place.



I got my slightly used from the Fire place


----------



## tobrien (Nov 27, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I got my slightly used from the Fire place



can't find the serial on mine


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 27, 2013)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I got my slightly used from the Fire place


One good thing about getting them in the second hand market is that they've already been through field testing and can be quite reliable, although older ones on the verge of being worn out can be very short, not allowing much space to safely hold them. 

For people that absolutely have no other choice than one that is on the short side, welders gloves can be a lifesaver. :thumbsup:



tobrien said:


> can't find the serial on mine


A lot of the time it will be gone if you've acquired a used one, as all to often they will be numbered just below the emitter.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 27, 2013)

I got the headlamp version by Petzl. It was advertised that it could use any fuel. Right after I bought it, they issued a warning saying that using certain fuels could cause sparks that would burn your hair. Instead of recalling the product, they sent me a warning sticker to put on it that said "Alcohol only".


----------



## Burgess (Dec 13, 2013)

lovecpf
_


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 13, 2013)

Cataract said:


> A very logical statement, but Wikipedia ever so slightly disagrees: "A common candle emits light with a luminous intensity of roughly one candela."



A candle is not just a candle - It's a small-wick fuel lamp. For proof, stand up a teepee of absorbent paper in a tea light. The larger "wick" creates a frightening flame. The increased heat and light actually start to boil the wax, at which point a wise person puts the thing out. An unwise person takes it outside to watch a candle burn and boil at the same time.

Wick size makes a big difference to lamp output. So does the 'fuel' used, and probably other factors old-timers can tell us about.


----------



## grafikdihzahyn (Dec 13, 2013)

Now introducing the newest product in the Fire on a Stick lineup...

With a whopping 6,840,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 lumens. (One time use)

http://s9.postimg.org/6bw1s55a7/nuclear_bomb_explosion2.jpg

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Cataract (Dec 13, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> A candle is not just a candle - It's a small-wick fuel lamp. For proof, stand up a teepee of absorbent paper in a tea light. The larger "wick" creates a frightening flame. The increased heat and light actually start to boil the wax, at which point a wise person puts the thing out. An unwise person takes it outside to watch a candle burn and boil at the same time.
> 
> Wick size makes a big difference to lamp output. So does the 'fuel' used, and probably other factors old-timers can tell us about.



Wikipedia did specify "common candle". If you are going to mod it, of course you'll be looking for more output or more runtime. It voids the warranty, though...




grafikdihzahyn said:


> Now introducing the newest product in the Fire on a Stick lineup...
> 
> With a whopping 6,840,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 lumens. (One time use)
> 
> http://s9.postimg.org/6bw1s55a7/nuclear_bomb_explosion2.jpg



*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


It comes on a regular stick on one that uses a special fuel?


Sent from somewhere in a tunnel, 42 minutes away from anywhere.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a sneaky suspicion Chinese already made a copy of it


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 8, 2014)

They are still using it in 2014 at Sochi Winter Olympics.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 8, 2014)

I think Prometheus claims the patent.


----------



## Cataract (Feb 8, 2014)

marinemaster said:


> They are still using it in 2014 at Sochi Winter Olympics.



I believe that would be fire-on-a-stick version 3 or 4.0 using space-age materials. Lotsa mods in there by now, especially for longer runtimes (pun half intended), but I'd be interested in a shootout next to version 1.0 when it comes to output. Turn off all those ambient lights and let us see what it's good for, I say!


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 10, 2014)

+1


----------



## MagliteLED (Jan 20, 2015)

Thread Merge

Who thinks that a stick set alight is the best survival flahlight? Imagine you are lost in the bush and all you have on you is a knife some matches and a waterbottle. Night is approaching and you need a flashlight real quick but you have left youre faithful Maglite LED in the truck. What would you do to improvise a survial flashlight? Remember: Improvise-Adapt-Overcome


----------



## RobertM (Jan 20, 2015)

MagliteLED said:


> Who thinks that a stick set alight is the best survival flahlight? Imagine you are lost in the bush and all you have on you is a knife some matches and a waterbottle. Night is approaching and you need a flashlight real quick but you have left youre faithful Maglite LED in the truck. What would you do to improvise a survial flashlight? Remember: Improvise-Adapt-Overcome



Is this what you are looking for:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fire-on-a-stick-Review-A-Layman-s-Perspective

:candle:


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 21, 2015)

My Fire-on-a-stick vented with flame. Very disappointed. Registers 0 volts on my multimeter.

It's got this black residue everywhere and it scorched my ceiling. Do not recommend indoor use due to safety issues.

Think I fried it. 

Non-user replaceable battery is unacceptable.

*Edit: Possible eBay counterfeit. Will post updates.*


----------



## Phlogiston (Jan 21, 2015)

A word of warning: check the laws in your local jurisdiction before trying to use your Fire on a Stick. 

Some areas have introduced laws to restrict their use, as a result of intense lobbying by electrically-driven light manufacturers. Here in the UK, you'll find the applicable regulations under 'A' for "Arson".


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 21, 2015)

It also keeps you toasty in cold weather! They also have great candle modes as well and are great defensive weapons against mountain lions.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 21, 2015)

Phlogiston said:


> A word of warning: check the laws in your local jurisdiction before trying to use your Fire on a Stick.
> 
> Some areas have introduced laws to restrict their use, as a result of intense lobbying by electrically-driven light manufacturers. Here in the UK, you'll find the applicable regulations under 'A' for "Arson".



I can't believe the electric light lobbyists successfully banned unauthorized duplication of Fire-on-a-stick. They couldn't compete in the market place, so they won with lawyers.

:sigh:

We have no choice but to turn to the black market. Fortunately, I know a man with a wood lathe who can make custom bodies for Fire-on-a-stick systems. I'm waiting on a couple of dropins from him.

On the positive side, oil-wick dropins are still legal. Get them while you can, writing's on the wall...


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 22, 2015)

Fire On A Stick.... The choice of angry mobs for generations.


----------



## radiopej (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry, I refuse to buy it until there's a Vinh mod. I heard the IPX rating really sucks though.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd advise not going against the angry mob.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 22, 2015)

Runtimes are decent without any of that weird sweet lithium battery smell. From an emissions safety standpoint, lack of oxygen will kill you long before HF from a vented LI-Ion will. As mentioned earlier, no IPX rating, so not even remotely intrinsically safe...throw kinda sucks. For tint snobs, it is kinda on the warm side. Dont get me started on the built in power indicator flickering as the power source burns down...


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, now that you mention it, my Fire-on-a-stick must have had a loose internal contact.

There was definitely a flickering issue during runtime.

Starting it up is sometimes difficult, requiring a "naptha workaround," but then you have a large "pre-flash" issue.


----------



## LedTed (Jan 22, 2015)

The fancy piston version seems to only produce an ember.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 22, 2015)

One plus would be the lack of a restricted voltage upper limit...thought one must be careful of the potential infinite upper limit.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 22, 2015)

LedTed said:


> The fancy piston version seems to only produce an ember.



That's what happens when you take a simple design and make it overly complicated. Happens with other illumination devices all the time.


----------



## radiopej (Jan 23, 2015)

I received a review sample once. Tried to use it while servicing a gas line and was not impressed.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 23, 2015)

Hope you didn't also receive Fire-in-a-tube. Fun on New Year's. Other times, not so much.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> [...]
> 
> On the positive side, oil-wick dropins are still legal. Get them while you can, writing's on the wall...



You mean fire-in-a-glass-jar? works great, but really sucks on throw in comparison... and I'm not even mentioning how bad it is at cooking eggs! Runtime really compensates for those drawbacks, however.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 29, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/749645...age=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 30, 2015)

Cataract said:


> You mean fire-in-a-glass-jar? works great, but really sucks on throw in comparison...


Try the Molotov mod ... great for throw(ing).


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 30, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/749645...age=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery



Beautiful! Thanks for posting.



Yamabushi said:


> Try the Molotov mod ... great for throw(ing).



I tried a Molotov cocktail once. Tasted horrible! Maybe I made it incorrectly? I followed the instructions on the wiki...


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I tried a Molotov cocktail once. Tasted horrible! Maybe I made it incorrectly? I followed the instructions on the wiki...



I REALLY didn't mean for it to go that direction..... I just found it interesting as I was obsessed with olive oil lamps for awhile. I wanted a self contained aluminum machined oilamp that was super durable / portable. Like the rest of my endeavors it never made it to production due to the OCD / perfectionism...


Anywho lets exercise some thread safety and stick with fires and sticks and oil lamps.......


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 30, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I wanted a self contained aluminum machined oilamp that was super durable / portable. Like the rest of my endeavors it never made it to production due to the OCD / perfectionism...



You mean like the CountyComm "Peanut Lighter?"


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

No bueno CC.

A self contained oil lamp with a chamber for oil, a chamber for spare wicks, that can seal shut for transport made out of aluminum.


----------



## dansciurus (Jan 30, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> My Fire-on-a-stick vented with flame. Very disappointed. Registers 0 volts on my multimeter.
> 
> It's got this black residue everywhere and it scorched my ceiling. Do not recommend indoor use due to safety issues.
> 
> ...



This whole post. Best thing I've read all day. Haha


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 4, 2015)

dansciurus said:


> This whole post. Best thing I've read all day. Haha


Enjoyed that one myself! Love the 0 volts... lol.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 4, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I was obsessed with olive oil lamps for awhile. I wanted a self contained aluminum machined oilamp that was super durable / portable. Like the rest of my endeavors it never made it to production due to the OCD / perfectionism...





more_vampires said:


> You mean like the CountyComm "Peanut Lighter?"





ForrestChump said:


> No bueno CC.
> A self contained oil lamp with a chamber for oil, a chamber for spare wicks, that can seal shut for transport made out of aluminum.


...you mean like a partially opened sardine can with a tiny ziplock bag with thick cotton string, a paperclip, an empty mini-bic lighter modified with windguard and lever removed with a separate bottle of olive oil that you occasionally drink because you're like me? Drinking straight olive oil is on my diet. The problem is you're drinking up your light runtime. Perhaps you're better off lighting teaberries on fire with a paperclip. You get a minute or two runtime. Can't eat them, though.

Yeah. OCD. I understand. This is why we can't have nice things.

Should probably keep a couple packs of birthday cake candles in the sardine can while you're at it. A credit-card sized fresnel lens? Never know, maybe a couple of pieces of sparklers and magnesium ribbon might be good too. Put it all in a ziplock bag, even if it's an altoids tin. At least you can use it to make charcloth and charfiber.

...and that's life. Beats the crap out of rubbing two sticks together. Everbody knows that takes like 3 sticks, minimum. Plus some moss. Whatever. Dryer lint.

MacGyver would just use some rendered vegetable oil in a seashell he found on the beach using his own hair as a wick. That's MacGyver for you and why he uses so much hairspray. His EDC flashlight was made by Pantyfire.

BTW, thanks Dan and BB. Appreciated.


----------



## Cataract (Feb 18, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/749645...age=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery



I heard about defense, but fire-fence.... hmmmm great for the zombie apocalypse. For 20 minutes tops, though... just like the old surefires, but those were easier to light and no wind issues. Took much longer to light paper on fire, but as I said, you can't find a good all-around firelight.



Yamabushi said:


> Try the Molotov mod ... great for throw(ing).



That one's only about throw... it's hard to find a good all-around firelight.




more_vampires said:


> ...you mean like a partially opened sardine can with a tiny ziplock bag with thick cotton string, a paperclip, an empty mini-bic lighter modified with windguard and lever removed with a separate bottle of olive oil that you occasionally drink because you're like me? Drinking straight olive oil is on my diet. The problem is you're drinking up your light runtime. Perhaps you're better off lighting teaberries on fire with a paperclip. You get a minute or two runtime. Can't eat them, though.
> 
> Yeah. OCD. I understand. This is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> ...



ROFL


----------

